# Samhain



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

I made a little Samhain out of the baking modeling clay today. Sorry bout the grainy pics. All I had on me was a crappy cheapo webcam.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

He is about 2 inches tall and part of someone's Secret Reaper gift so shhhhhhh Keep it a Secret!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, he's so cute!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

He's cool, nice work.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Woops! Sorry for posting in General! Thanks for the move and thanks for the comments <3


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Great job Glyphy!


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

He's a cutie pie.... your intended gift recieptent is gonna just love him.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Aww... i really like that little guy. Nice work!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

He's a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

He's sooo fragile. His left leg, right foot, right hand, and the bag he is carrying already broke off and needed either replacement or super glue. Very dissappointing


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh he's so cute...can you make me one? pretty please?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He's super cute!


----------

